# Good Perth accountant?



## cordelia (6 June 2008)

does anyone know a good accountant in perth that is up with the tax on shares etc... pm  me if you have a recommendation

cheers


----------



## jacben (10 June 2008)

Hello Cordelia

I'm not sure if this helps but for anything related to TAX from stockmarket trading you should visit a website called Tax Intelligence Solutions by Warren Black. Just google Tax Intelligence Solution or Warren Black and have a read, he is Perth based and a expert in this area. They may be able to direct to a good accountant, I'm not sure if they do tax returns.


----------



## agro (10 June 2008)

you could ring the ATO up and ask for a list of eligible accountants?


----------



## IFocus (10 June 2008)

cordelia said:


> does anyone know a good accountant in perth that is up with the tax on shares etc... pm  me if you have a recommendation
> 
> cheers




John Athans in Balcatta very expensive but very good


----------



## hangseng (10 June 2008)

cordelia said:


> does anyone know a good accountant in perth that is up with the tax on shares etc... pm  me if you have a recommendation
> 
> cheers




Arnell-Smith in Subiaco, I can't recommend them highly enough.


----------



## Profiteer (21 July 2009)

*A young accountant in Perth?*

My accountant of over 7 years wants to retire next year so I'm looking around for a new accountant. Surprisingly, most of the good accountants are in their fifties and sixties. I don't mind them but I don't think they will be around in ten years time.

My requirements:
1. Most important is that the accountant must be a qualified CA or CPA
2. A sole practice or small partnership with knowledge of share trading
3. Preferably located in the northern suburbs of Perth

Do you know a good accountant who is below 45 years old? PM me if you don't want to post details in general chat. Thanks.


----------



## Calliope (21 July 2009)

*Re: A young accountant in Perth?*

I thought this was going to be a limerick.


----------



## trainspotter (21 July 2009)

*Re: A young accountant in Perth?*

It would be easier to give you next weeks lotto numbers than fulfill the request you have put forward.


----------



## prawn_86 (21 July 2009)

*Re: A young accountant in Perth?*

I dont meet any of the requirements, but i do need a job... Interested?


----------



## Joe Blow (21 July 2009)

Since we had two separate threads enquiring about Perth based accountants I thought we could merge the two and keep all the information together.


----------



## trainspotter (21 July 2009)

http://www.accountantperth.com/ ... thanks Google.

Thanks Joe Blow. I was wondering what happened there?????


----------



## Profiteer (21 July 2009)

*Re: A young accountant in Perth?*



trainspotter said:


> It would be easier to give you next weeks lotto numbers than fulfill the request you have put forward.




Indeed, I've been searching for the past week with no luck.

Most young accountants in Perth are merely 'tax consultants' with no CA or CPA 

_FYI the title 'accountant' is not regulated in Australia. In other words, anyone can call themselves an accountant even if they don't have the educational and professional qualifications._


----------



## trainspotter (21 July 2009)

Most of the CPA's worth their salt usually are over 55's. Perth PLUS Northern Suburbs PLUS share savvy is a very difficult task.

Try Peter Edwards & Associates. Guildford Road, Guildford. Medium practice with good reputation.


----------



## Profiteer (21 July 2009)

trainspotter said:


> http://www.accountantperth.com/ ... thanks Google.
> 
> Thanks Joe Blow. I was wondering what happened there?????




Does the guy look young to you


----------



## trainspotter (21 July 2009)

No matter. He may have 6 or 8 CPA's underneath him. One specialising in SMSF's, another in FBT and maybe another in SHARES? Phone and ask? 

Or try Peter Edwards and Associates and ask for Pauline Howatson.


----------



## Profiteer (21 July 2009)

trainspotter said:


> No matter. He may have 6 or 8 CPA's underneath him. One specialising in SMSF's, another in FBT and maybe another in SHARES? Phone and ask?
> 
> Or try Peter Edwards and Associates and ask for Pauline Howatson.




He has 6 or 8 CPA underneath him? That's a huge firm by Perth standards 

I was looking for something a tad smaller. Thanks for your help.


----------



## sparfarkle (28 July 2010)

*ACCOUNTANT REQUIRED*

I know this is a stab in the dark but would anyone  based in the southern suberbs of Perth have an accountant they could recommend.
Preferably with a smiddgen of experience with the stock market and who may even return your calls when you call and ask for advice.

Here's hoping,

Sparfarkle


----------



## pixel (28 July 2010)

*Re: ACCOUNTANT REQUIRED*



sparfarkle said:


> I know this is a stab in the dark but would anyone  based in the southern suberbs of Perth have an accountant they could recommend.
> Preferably with a smiddgen of experience with the stock market and who may even return your calls when you call and ask for advice.
> 
> Here's hoping,
> ...




Give Zane Kenny a ring at BQK on 9256 2777, or email Zane@bqk.com.au
He's been looking after me for over 10 years. Very switched-on.

His office is in Canning Vale, corner Bannister/South St


----------



## sparfarkle (29 July 2010)

Thanks Pix,
Had a look at their website,seem like the real deal and not too far from home either.
Going to `interview`one David Femia tomorrow at Femia Associates in Applecross, came across them via http://www.quotify.com.au before your post came up.
If they aren't up to scratch BQK may be next in line.

Cheers,
Sparfarkle


----------



## doctorj (29 July 2010)

*Re: ACCOUNTANT REQUIRED*



sparfarkle said:


> I know this is a stab in the dark but would anyone based in the southern suberbs of Perth have an accountant they could recommend.



Try Port Accounting in Fremantle - the tend to be geared more toward high net worth individuals, but they're very sensible folk.  Kathal Spence is the main guy there from memory.


----------



## Profiteer (12 October 2010)

I think I may have to lower my earlier standards...after speaking to 2 CPA accountants in Perth, they could make no sense of CMC Markets' monthly statements. They've asked me to reconcile the CMC Markets account into a P/L statement. I don't understand it myself, here's a thread about their horrendous statements.

I'm looking for *any* tax agent (not necessarily an accountant), that has experience with CMC Markets statements. Preferably located in the northern suburbs of Perth. The successful tax agent will also get to do my whole family's tax return + my in laws (there are 6 of us). Do you know of any?


----------



## perthdaytrader (16 September 2016)

jacben said:


> Hello Cordelia
> 
> I'm not sure if this helps but for anything related to TAX from stockmarket trading you should visit a website called Tax Intelligence Solutions by Warren Black. Just google Tax Intelligence Solution or Warren Black and have a read, he is Perth based and a expert in this area. They may be able to direct to a good accountant, I'm not sure if they do tax returns.




I wouldn't even touch Warren again. He's all talk and only interested in taking peoples money for himself, not actually helping them imo. He offered us "unlimited time" then arrived late, played on his phone throughout the meeting and then declared that he had a meeting to attend and had to leave. We received the bill before he had replied to any of our questions and when we asked accounting questions he constantly said "I will have to confirm with my partner, he does that side of the business" (at the cost of another meeting!). Very poor service and not value for money imo.


----------



## Muschu (23 September 2016)

I am comfortable with our accountant who does our SMSF, trust fund and individual returns.

Not sure how far his expertise extends but could provide more info by PM.

May take a while to respond as we are in Europe atm.


----------

